# ability to jump on bed



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

At what age are most GS puppies able to jump up on a bed unassisted? My girl will be 5 months old June 14th. She can jump in our car, up on our couch, and briefly stands on her hind legs when we use the "up" command. But she still can't jump on our bed unassisted and sometimes does the bunny hop with her back legs when going up stairs. Is this normal? If not, does anyone know how old they have to be for surgery to prevent/correct early hip dysplasia?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Panzer is 5 months, and still needs help getting up on the bed. He has gotten up himself a few times, but that was in the heat of chase with his sister....so I don't think he even knew he was going to make it! lol

Cheyenne was 6 months before she could get up on the bed unassisted.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Seems normal. Get xrays done if you have doubts about the hips. Only way to tell for sure about hip/elbow issues.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

She was $350 and came with no guarantees. I forgot to add her sits are often sloppy. When looking up the dogs listed on her pedigree, I learned that one on the dam's side had hip dysplasia (I think it was either the grandmother or the great grandmother). Sire came from good lineage.....his ancestors were listed as excellent. I was told he came from a litter bred specifically for search and rescue. If your dog couldn't jump on beds at her age either maybe there's a chance my pup doesn't have hip dysplasia or only has a slight case. Can a vet tell if xrays are done at 6-7 months?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess it depends on how high your bed is. Ours has been able to jump up on our bed almost since we brought her home at 10 weeks of age. It may have been a couple weeks at most before she could jump up without assistance, but no more than that. 

Admittedly, though, Jazz is a jumper and quite an athletic one at that. The other day she shocked everyone, including herself I think, when she jumped from the floor up to a 3 foot high kitchen counter top (all four paws on the counter top) in her attempt to get closer to one of our cats who was on top of the refrigerator at the time.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

My bed is on the high side, and Teddy can't usually just up. She's made it twice with a running start, but she usually just sticks her front paws on my bed and I lift her rear legs. I'm not anxious for her to be able to jump up unaided, so I'm not encouraging it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is the opposite..she can jump on the bed with no problems, but she needs assistance with the car. If you are planning on having her spayed, you can request an xray at that time since she will already be sedated.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freyja was able to jump onto the bed by 4 months. Prior to her being able to jump she would climb whatever obstacle she wished to conquer. No baby gate or X-pen could hold her back if she wanted to get out. I found that a lot of her inability to jump related to her being unsure or unable to judge the distance visually. Until she was about 5-6 months, she wouldn't jump on the bed unless the lights were on. You could try encouraging your pup to jump under different lighting circumstances, just to see if this might be a problem. Once we strengthened her bond, she would jump on command even in the dark. She still won't jump up for DH unless she is 100% sure of her footing.

Freyja also did her share of sloppy sits. I panicked and had her evaluated, everything checked out. Today she has no problems and I'm planning on having her hips evaluated at 2 years, even though she is spayed.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas cant make it up un assisted yet "thank god" but it wont be long... then wheres poor ginger going to go for peace :laugh: ......Oh by the way my bed is high, he makes the couch's and chairs no problem. Once he conqours the bed then he will be satisfied


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Jonas cant make it up un assisted yet "thank god" but it wont be long... then wheres poor ginger going to go for peace :laugh: ......Oh by the way my bed is high, he makes the couch's and chairs no problem. Once he conqours the bed then he will be satisfied


Ok I retract my statement...as of tonight Jonas gets up on the bed all by himself, hes so happy he makes a game of it. Hurray for Jonas!!


----------

